# John Wick fans in the house? (3gun on page 1...new movie trailer on page 2)



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2016)

Loved the first movie...to the point I actually purchased a copy of my own.

Those of you who 3-gun will have to be the judge, but Mr. Reeves at least appears to know what he 's doing in this clip from him training for the film.

Update on John Wick 2


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 4, 2016)

The way he cleared that shotgun malfunction was pretty sick!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2016)

I did like his Baba Ganoush character.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 4, 2016)

Best movie of 2014 and arguably the best action movie since Collateral. And the quotes...

" Well John wasn't exactly the Boogeyman. He was the one you sent to kill the fucking Boogeyman."

"Yeah, well, because he stole John Wick's car, sir, and, uh, killed his dog. 
"Oh."


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 4, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Best movie of 2014 and arguably the best action movie since Collateral. And the quotes...
> 
> " Well John wasn't exactly the Boogeyman. He was the one you sent to kill the fucking Boogeyman."
> 
> ...



I like to watch it when I am pissed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> "Yeah, well, because he stole John Wick's car, sir, and, uh, killed his dog.
> "Oh."



I will tell you that everytime I watch this movie, I replay this scene two or three times!


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't think I was going to like that move (not a Keanu fan).  I freaking loved it.  I did read somewhere that he had some fairly extensive weapons training for the film and just continued to train afterward.  The video is testament to a foundation of knowledge.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The way he cleared that shotgun malfunction was pretty sick!



That's actually a speed load technique, but yes impressive all the same.


----------



## JustMe (Mar 4, 2016)

Movie was awesome! Side note; I know a few people whom have met him and say he is a really nice guy and super humble...


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 4, 2016)

He's just another one of those Hollywood types who thinks Americans should not own guns yet makes his living off movies about killing people with guns.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He's just another one of those Hollywood types who thinks Americans should not own guns yet makes his living off movies about killing people with guns.



I did read this quote from him: "You mean should citizens be able to have a weapon? Yeah, why not? I am not fundamentally against citizens having access to a weapon, but I think that it has complications, the use of it. It's probably not the wisest thing. Personally I don't own a weapon."

I haven't seen other things he's put out re: gun control/advocacy.


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2016)

This was a great movie, and Keanu Reeves is a great dude by all accounts.  He bought all the stuntmen from the Matrix new Harleys once, and a couple other similar incidents have reportedly occurred.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 4, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He's just another one of those Hollywood types who thinks Americans should not own guns yet makes his living off movies about killing people with guns.


From 2008:
Keanu Reeves: I relish being an antihero


			
				Keanu Reeves said:
			
		

> "You mean should citizens be able to have a weapon? Yeah, why not? I am not fundamentally against citizens having access to a weapon, but I think that it has complications, the use of it. It's probably not the wisest thing. Personally I don't own a weapon."



I don't know anything about his views other than what's stated above, maybe they've evolved, I don't know but seems your characterization of his views may be a bit off base.

Also, looks like I'm in the minority here but I thought John Wick kind of sucked overall.  It had great potential and could've been an awesome film but in the end I was like WTF?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 4, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He's just another one of those Hollywood types who thinks Americans should not own guns yet makes his living off movies about killing people with guns.



I've never heard anything about him being anti gun or pro gun control. I also wouldn't call him "another Hollywood type" as he is very unique for a Hollywood star, rides city buses, built his own motorcycle brand, and in most cases seems like the kinda guy I would enjoy having a beer with.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2016)

LOL -  if I made my movie watching decision based on the politics of the actors, there would not be much left for me to watch! 

 I just go in expecting most Hollywood types are anti-gun douche bags. That said, I appreciate when they take the time and energy to master their role. Regardless of Reeves' view on guns, he sure is hell knows how to make a good movie about them.

That's Goodnuf for me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 4, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He's just another one of those Hollywood types who thinks Americans should not own guns yet makes his living off movies about killing people with guns.



What makes you say this?


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I did read this quote from him: "You mean should citizens be able to have a weapon? Yeah, why not? I am not fundamentally against citizens having access to a weapon, but I think that it has complications, the use of it. It's probably not the wisest thing. Personally I don't own a weapon."
> 
> I haven't seen other things he's put out re: gun control/advocacy.



More of the interview. I couldn't characterize him as anti-gun. Maybe not fervently pro-gun either, but more of a "you can have it, but it isn't for me" kind of guy. I'd make the argument he's a rare commodity in Hollywood.

IndieLondon: Street Kings - Keanu Reeves interview - Your London Reviews

*Q: Do you think violence is sometimes a solution to crime? And what do you think about people owning guns?
Keanu Reeves:* I do think violence is sometimes a very practical solution but I don’t think it is the ultimate solution. Owning a gun is not OK for me. But I could argue both sides. Why shouldn’t people own them? I’m not fundamentally against citizens having access to a weapon but I think it has complications. It’s probably not the wisest idea. Obviously, it has consequences. Personally, I do not own a weapon.

*Q: How do you handle a gun in a film like this?
Keanu Reeves:* With respect. It is a powerful weapon.

Actor Keanu Reeves discusses guns in movies - BBC News

When it comes to violence in his own movies, the star of the Matrix films said he was "not going to be frivolous with it", but also said he did not think a film could be linked to violent crimes committed.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 4, 2016)

That chop shop where the stolen mustang went had some sweet rides.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That's actually a speed load technique, but yes impressive all the same.


Oh you're right!  I didn't see that he had a shell stored by the ejector.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 4, 2016)

The first one was badd A....can 't wait for #2 to come out.  Sounds like he links up with some OLD Matrix buddies and bF's the underground scene in Rome.....:blkeye:


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 6, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> What makes you say this?



He could have left it at its complicated. When he says, "It's probably not the wisest," tells you how he feels. 

And Oorah, I agree 99% of the time. But fuck Sean Penn.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2016)

I think you're reading into and caring way too much about it.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 6, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> But, fuck Sean Penn.


Commas bro lol :-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2016)

Trailer for 2nd film:


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2016)

Reminded me of another great scene, the nightclub one in Collateral.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 8, 2016)

Keanu has also had issues with depression in the past, so he is coming from that standpoint as well...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2016)

@Ranger Psych - why the hate, Bro?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 9, 2016)

I am on my tablet, it apparently decided to issue you hate solely on principle.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 9, 2016)

Johnny Utah, John Wick, Thee Goddamned One.  Keanu Reeves is the man!  He may not be these world's greatest actor, but he makes some awesome and entertaining movies, and that's all I want.

Hell yeah I'm going to see the new one.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 11, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Keanu has also had issues with depression in the past, so he is coming from that standpoint as well...



Sad Keanu Reeves Story and Why He Is The Nicest Guy

There's more in the link, but this is the bit that made me sympathise with him the most. He is definitely NOT another Hollywood type...



> In 1993, his best friend River Phoenix passed away after a drug overdose at the age of only 23. That in itself would be enough to make even the strongest person on the world break down. That kind of thing never really leaves you.
> 
> During his Reddit AMA last year, Keanu answered a question about what River Phoenix was like:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2017)

Updatesd Part2 trailer.  

Cannot fucking wait.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah this movie will be sick...


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 28, 2017)

If someone could post the trailer/clip where John goes to buy guns and knives. I just saw it as an advert/spam before I watched another unrelated clip on YouTube. Thanks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> If someone could post the trailer/clip where John goes to buy guns and knives. I just saw it as an advert/spam before I watched another unrelated clip on YouTube. Thanks.



I'm your huckleberry, brother!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2017)

Movie is out!  Please discuss...

John Wick 2 - Spoilers and Discussion


----------

